# Just finish Harvesting n Drying (pic)



## Pinero06 (Oct 30, 2006)

sike... wish i did.. got damn thou


----------



## rockydog (Oct 30, 2006)

that pic is outta High Times Dec What Lou Grew article.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 30, 2006)

merry christmas!!! lol


----------



## BSki8950 (Oct 30, 2006)

wowwwwww


----------

